# Parent/Child Bays (ASDA)



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Went to ASDA last week and spotted one remaining parent/child bay left (was me, missus and little one). A chavved up, old and lowered BMW pulled into it and 2 guys got out and started walking away to which I jestured to. He basically flipped the v's and went inside.

Went it and talked to cust services to see whats their policy and this is a summary of there response.

-The car park is nothing to do with ASDA, it's run by another company.
-The company only checks time and disabled bays, not parent child.

To which I said whats the point in having them if they're not policed???

So if you want a nice and close parking bay just use em cause ASDA don't care.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree, way too many rules and laws in this country that no-one "polices"

I won't get into special spaces for special people...


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Its about time the supermarkets started making all the spaces in the syle of the parentchild/disabled spaces. Think how many parking dings it would cut down on.

All my local supermarkets have tiny little spaces and loads of them crammed in, Yet I've never even seen the car parks half full.

And for some reason, even when I park as far from the door as possible, some **** in a people carrier always parks next to me.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

That's because they can't park and use your car as a guide.

I try to park midway, leaving a space either side of me. Bad parkers don't even try it.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I am the parent and child space police at the moment - Boils my **** when someone walks away from a space without a child! I've said to a few people about it, and riled a few up, but they can never argue the point when I'm waiting with a baby in the back. I'm never offensive or aggressive, I just ask why they're parking in that space when it's needed by genuine parents, then point out the countless spaces elsewhere in the car park. Before we had out baby I'd never parked in a disabled/Parent space, I always opted for the furthest space from the door to save dings. 

By law however the only spaces which have to be policed are the disabled bays and require the blue badges. Mother and child spaces are only there as a courtesy and aren't technically any different to a normal space.


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

By Law?
Nope - not in supermarkets, it's a picture on the floor as far as the law is concerned.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> That's because they can't park and use your car as a guide.
> 
> I try to park midway, leaving a space either side of me. Bad parkers don't even try it.


Yeh I'm the same. If I have to park between two cars, I give as much space as possible. 
Although I'm also sad enough to drive around looking for a space between one car driven in and another reversed in, so I'm between two passenger doors.

Theres always a chance that there are no passengers, but you know someone is always getting into the drivers side :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

they should be parent and baby/toddler spaces IMO. if you're kid can sit in a seat, you shouldn't get to use them (and yes I have 2 kids). I see people using them with teenagers in the car! Some supermarket/retail park spaces are just too narrow though, my A4 is average car personified yet even parked next to someone that can actually park straight, you can't open the door wide enough to get out comfortably.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

lobotomy said:


> I am the parent and child space police at the moment - Boils my **** when someone walks away from a space without a child! I've said to a few people about it, and riled a few up, but they can never argue the point when I'm waiting with a baby in the back. I'm never offensive or aggressive, I just ask why they're parking in that space when it's needed by genuine parents, then point out the countless spaces elsewhere in the car park. Before we had out baby I'd never parked in a disabled/Parent space, I always opted for the furthest space from the door to save dings.
> 
> By law however the only spaces which have to be policed are the disabled bays and require the blue badges. Mother and child spaces are only there as a courtesy and aren't technically any different to a normal space.


well a) have you thought they may be PICKING up their child?!?!

and b) the space is not NEEDED by anyone.... learn how to park properly... generations of parents managed to live without the need for special little areas for them and their kiddies to park...

:wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

lobotomy said:


> By law however the only spaces which have to be policed are the disabled bays and require the blue badges. *Mother and child* spaces are only there as a courtesy and aren't technically any different to a normal space.


I hate how companies sometimes still refer to it as "Mother and Child", being a single father I really consider it as sexist, this especially exists within HR departments of companies and extends through to the court systems where they believe in children always being with the mother.

If they dont have a child seat then they should not park there !


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> well a) have you thought they may be PICKING up their child?!?!
> 
> and b) the space is not NEEDED by anyone.... learn how to park properly... generations of parents managed to live without the need for special little areas for them and their kiddies to park...
> 
> :wall::wall::wall::wall:


its a proper PITA putting a baby in a child seat though mate in a regular space. It's doable, but much easier in a parent space. Aside from that, it also saves you pushing a pram or carrying a little one across a massive car park with chavs treating it like Le Sarthe.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

This thread was more about ASDA not been bothered about people abusing them more than their existence.

Why put them up and not look after them.

Our local Morrisons DO police their bays. Remember that parking attendant who got run over for ticketing a guy in a Jag for doing just that? Some places do do something about it.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Here we go:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...akle-knocks-parking-warden-issued-ticket.html


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

ardandy said:


> This thread was more about ASDA not been bothered about people abusing them more than their existence.
> 
> Why put them up and not look after them.
> 
> Our local Morrisons DO police their bays. Remember that parking attendant who got run over for ticketing a guy in a Jag for doing just that? Some places do do something about it.


But theres nothing they can do about it. 
If a parking attendant comes and says anything to you, your well within your rights to tell him where to go.
The shop could refuse to serve you, but I can't see many of them taking that action


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

vroomtshh said:


> But theres nothing they can do about it.
> If a parking attendant comes and says anything to you, your well within your rights to tell him where to go.
> The shop could refuse to serve you, but I can't see many of them taking that action


Adsa at middlebrook bolton have asked people to move out of them before. they are probably in a minority though.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> I hate how companies sometimes still refer to it as "Mother and Child", being a single father I really consider it as sexist, this especially exists within HR departments of companies and extends through to the court systems where they believe in children always being with the mother.
> 
> If they dont have a child seat then they should not park there !


I agree... sexism is screamed about everywhere else...

:thumb:



Deano said:


> its a proper PITA putting a baby in a child seat though mate in a regular space. It's doable, but much easier in a parent space. Aside from that, it also saves you pushing a pram or carrying a little one across a massive car park with chavs treating it like Le Sarthe.


Oh boo hoo... keep Deano Jnr in your pants the next time.... 

People chose to have kids, so deal with it.....

I'll keep moaning about all this BS until they start putting in "single, big car and in a hurry" spaces right at the front too....



:lol:



ardandy said:


> This thread was more about ASDA not been bothered about people abusing them more than their existence.
> 
> Why put them up and not look after them.
> 
> Our local Morrisons DO police their bays. Remember that parking attendant who got run over for ticketing a guy in a Jag for doing just that? Some places do do something about it.


As I said, I agree... if you have a rule, then someone need to be in charge of it, to ensure that everyone follows it...but as said... it's not really legal, more of a courtesy thing...

oh and just for the record, I don't park in them just to prove a point...I still park at the very end of any car park.. or take up 2 spaces and buy 2 tickets...

:thumb:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> well a) have you thought they may be PICKING up their child?!?!
> 
> and b) the space is not NEEDED by anyone.... learn how to park properly... generations of parents managed to live without the need for special little areas for them and their kiddies to park...
> 
> :wall::wall::wall::wall:


Apologies, I should have been clearer:

a) when asking them why they are parking there none of them have ever come back saying - Oh I'm picking up my child, and also have never even had an ISOfix or Chilseat in the car. If they ever do I will gladly move on!

b) Spaces are so small these days if you have to open up the rear door fully to get a car seat out chances are they will touch the car in the next bay. They certainly do with my Passat, and I even park with extra room on my babies side for this reason, my door I can squeeze out of with my hand cupped to stop any dings.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

ardandy said:


> This thread was more about ASDA not been bothered about people abusing them more than their existence.
> 
> Why put them up and not look after them.
> 
> Our local Morrisons DO police their bays. Remember that parking attendant who got run over for ticketing a guy in a Jag for doing just that? Some places do do something about it.


It is nothing to do with Asda. City Facilities own the buildings, the land and employ 90% of the people who you speak to there. Asda only employ the shelf stackers and check out people.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

If you want to use the space then just take your mum or dad along when you go shopping. As far as i'm aware there is no age limit so parent and child are together :devil:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

vRS Carl said:


> If you want to use the space then just take your mum or dad along when you go shopping. As far as i'm aware there is no age limit so parent and child are together :devil:


Small print usually says 12 years old, not that is enforceable in a car park.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Deano said:


> Adsa at middlebrook bolton have asked people to move out of them before. they are probably in a minority though.


Our local Tesco used to ask too. But All they can do is ask. You can say no


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

lobotomy said:


> Apologies, I should have been clearer:
> 
> a) when asking them why they are parking there none of them have ever come back saying - Oh I'm picking up my child, and also have never even had an ISOfix or Chilseat in the car. If they ever do I will gladly move on!
> 
> b) Spaces are so small these days if you have to open up the rear door fully to get a car seat out chances are they will touch the car in the next bay. They certainly do with my Passat, and I even park with extra room on my babies side for this reason, my door I can squeeze out of with my hand cupped to stop any dings.


I'm surprised you get an answer TBH... :lol:

you have hit the nail on the head though... the real reason, the CAUSE and NEED for these special spaces for all the specials out there is that they have been reducing the size of normal spaces for years now...

They are conning everyone, and being greedy by fitting as many small spaces into their ground as possible... hence the extra space for parents needed...

You want a real tight squeeze, try fitting an S8 in between 2 cars in a normal sized space... I can't open the door enough to get out...

but then, it's MY fault for having a BIG car and no kids... 

:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Of course they are enforcable, its private land and they can fine you for it.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...akle-knocks-parking-warden-issued-ticket.html

As posted on previous page how could this happen without powers?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

They're not even slightly enforceable, nor are the disabled bays in there, all the guy was doing was offering an invoice NOT a fine. It's the same as NCP slapping a ticket on your car and needs treating as such.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I suppose.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

ardandy said:


> Went to ASDA last week and spotted one remaining parent/child bay left (was me, missus and little one). A chavved up, old and lowered BMW pulled into it and 2 guys got out and started walking away to which I jestured to. He basically flipped the v's and went inside.
> 
> Went it and talked to cust services to see whats their policy and this is a summary of there response.
> 
> ...


Not the case for all Asda, notice they are closely monitoring the bays.

One guy stands near the parent and child and another at the disabled, I was parked in a parent and child one the other day and the guy had a good look to check us out, then seen a woman on her own park up in one of the bays across from us and the guy gestured to her to get out and take a normal space


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> I agree... sexism is screamed about everywhere else...
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ...


you're right, and I am dealing with it, by parking as safely as i can to minimise the risk of a barryboy screaming around the corner. if someone pushed their door into your jag cos they where struggling putting the little one in the back, i'm sure you'd ask why they hadnt parked in the parent and child spaces. You may have guessed, i don't do joking about my kids safety.

You bought a big car, are single, and haven't planned your day properly. So deal with it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Deano said:


> you're right, and I am dealing with it, by parking as safely as i can to minimise the risk of a barryboy screaming around the corner. if someone pushed their door into your jag cos they where struggling putting the little one on the back, i'm sure you'd ask why they hadnt parked in the parent and child spaces.
> 
> You bought a big car, are single, and haven't planned your day properly. So deal with it.


No I wouldn't... I'd kill em :devil: :lol:

I deal with it by getting my shopping delivered... much better for all I think! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Lol cuey - I like the idea of Big car in a hurry spaces.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Are these spaces technically "parent and child" spaces, or adults with children spaces.
As Ive parked in them when Ive had foster children with me and Im technically not their parent (nor Am i their foster parent but a trusted adult) but need extra space to dig them out of the car.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Would it not be easier to put the kids in the boot and take them out that way?:devil:

Might try it and see what the wife says:lol:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Deano said:


> You bought a big car, are single, and haven't planned your day properly. So deal with it.


That doesnt hold much water. In the same way you chose to produce offspring which seem to need as much space as an Audi A8 its neither here nor there.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

dixon75 said:


> That doesnt hold much water. In the same way you chose to produce offspring which seem to need as much space as an Audi A8 its neither here nor there.


it was a joke mate, hence the smiley.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I went to Sainsburys with my mum on Monday, parked in the parent and child, they dont put an age range on it i checked the display.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> I went to Sainsburys with my mum on Monday, parked in the parent and child, they dont put an age range on it i checked the display.


its mental age mate. you'll be fine. :lol: :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Deano said:


> its mental age mate. you'll be fine. :lol: :thumb:


yeah, and I'll bet he got a nice lolly for being a good boy too...

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

Many years ago I used to work at tesco.

Most of the managment including the store manager took up 10 of the disabled and parent and child spaces and parked there all day. 

Mine was tucked away safely at home, I never risked parking my car for 9 hours a day 7 days a week in a supermarket. I just Cycled.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

One easy solution. Do American style and have bays that fit cars. I am sure bays are getting thinner. Soon will be using the sunroof as a door.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Exotica said:


> One easy solution. Do American style and have bays that fit cars. I am sure bays are getting thinner. Soon will be using the sunroof as a door.


Cars are much wider than they were 10 years ago too.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

dixon75 said:


> Cars are much wider than they were 10 years ago too.


I think it's both to be honest... NEW cars are getting bigger - I agree, but I'm pretty sure my cars (all old) are the same size today as when they were made... 

So, yes, NEW cars are getting bigger, but I still suggest spaces are getting smaller, maybe in an effort to get more people in buying products... 

Also, maybe new cars are getting bigger to fit all the fat kids that are waddling about these days... yeah... I said it.... someone had to say it, and it was me....

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> I think it's both to be honest... NEW cars are getting bigger - I agree, but I'm pretty sure my cars (all old) are the same size today as when they were made...
> 
> So, yes, NEW cars are getting bigger, but I still suggest spaces are getting smaller, maybe in an effort to get more people in buying products...
> 
> ...


wow thats a shock. :lol:

the prestige cars are getting bigger but a lot of people are going for the superminis etc. and there's still not enough room to open a door comfortably.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Deano said:


> wow thats a shock. :lol:
> 
> the prestige cars are getting bigger but a lot of people are going for the superminis etc. and there's still not enough room to open a door comfortably *for all the fat kids and their fatter parents*.


EFA....



:lol:

Anyway... are you saying that you think spaces are the same size they always were?!!?

And if that is the case, but the shoppers needs have changed (i.e. their cars are bigger, so they really need bigger spaces).. the question must then be WHY aren't the spaces getting bigger along with the size of cars?!?!?

:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

no mate i mean the smaller new cars still have trouble, it might be the major retail park near me but when you park "normally", everyone still has to edge out of the car door. 

and I do hope (despite the smileys) you arent implying my kids are fat.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

there is a minimum width space for a council parking space. (not sure what it is off the top of my head)

I know this rather dull fact because i used to work a large Barclays facility in Poole, in which they got planning permission for a multi-story carpark on the proviso, they opened it to the public at the weekends to generate revenue as a council car park.
Once built, they made all the spaces 3cm smaller than the council minimum, in order to retain exclusivity.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Deano said:


> no mate i mean the smaller new cars still have trouble, it might be the major retail park near me but when you park "normally", everyone still has to edge out of the car door.
> 
> and I do hope (despite the smileys) you arent implying my kids are fat.


I agree, I don't think even "normal" cars have enough room these days... it's nonsense...

Of course I am not saying your kids are fat... I have never seen them, hence the smilies 

I was I was merely saying that maybe people need the room for kids these days as they are all getting fatter due to less exercise and playing outdoors, as well as mom and pop working all the hours under the sun to afford the s**t they buy, so no family time or healthy eating.. junk food galore..

Nothing personal or directed at family Deano...

:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I knew really mate. just always hard to tell with the written word. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Deano said:


> I knew really mate. just always hard to tell with the written word. :thumb:


I thought you were just yanking my chain! :lol:

Don't worry, you know me, if I want to call you a name, I'm big enough and ugly enough to drive down, knock your door and call it to your face....

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

:wave:

:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

can't disagree with any of that. :lol:

Mare of a day today mate so I'm a little tetchy to say the least.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Deano said:


> can't disagree with any of that. :lol:
> 
> Mare of a day today mate so *I'm a little tetchy *to say the least.


A Little???  time of the month is everyday for you "cheery"


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Deano said:


> can't disagree with any of that. :lol:
> 
> Mare of a day today mate so I'm a little tetchy to say the least.


No worries... 

If you can't take it out on me...who else is there eh! 

:thumb:



Grizzle said:


> A Little???  time of the month is everyday for you "cheery"


Oh, my f***g God.... you have some cheek to talk big yin...

You aren't exactly the DW ray of sunshine you know!!!

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> A Little???  time of the month is everyday for you "cheery"


kin ell!










:lol:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Cueball - do you think kids are getting fat BECAUSE the parent/child spaces are near the door? I wonder if I could sue tesco because of this and get them to move those spaces further from the door for extra exercise :devil:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

vroomtshh said:


> Cueball - do you think kids are getting fat BECAUSE the parent/child spaces are near the door? I wonder if I could sue tesco because of this and get them to move those spaces further from the door for extra exercise :devil:


:lol:

Anything is possible.... someone get Declan Swan on the phone!

Very good point... get the spaces set up at the FAR end of the car park... :devil:

:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> Anything is possible.... someone get Declan Swan on the phone!
> 
> ...


as long as there was a safe path to the store that works for me.:thumb:

99% of kids whinge like mad about going shopping and the walk would give you time to get them to STFU before you got to the shop.:lol:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Noah is 4 now, he has been taught how to open his door carefully, I therefore park in a normal space and leave the parent and child spaces to those who genuinely need them. I found them to be useful when he was younge but not essential, amuses me to see parents quite happy to sit and wait for a space to become rather than just use a normal space


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Ocado online shopping. FTW. :thumb:

No risk of doors getting dinged and no need to send the Butler to Waitrose. :lol:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Are these spaces technically "parent and child" spaces, or adults with children spaces.
> As Ive parked in them when Ive had foster children with me and Im technically not their parent (nor Am i their foster parent but a trusted adult) but need extra space to dig them out of the car.


lazy *******


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Interesting debate this.

We always shop in the evening as the rush hour in the supermarket is just going to get me into a fight with the selfish cow in the heels (you just know she's driving in them too) who thinks her need is greater than others and during the day when the old people are all having a discussion in the middle of the aisles or changing direction randomly is just as bad.

So,

Baby will be in the car seat, asleep or not while we go around Tesco at 8 o'clock.

I never have any trouble parking.

The wife has three choices.

the above,
Online shopping,
I go on my own with a list.

avoids all the hassle.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I thought you were just yanking my chain! :lol:
> 
> Don't worry, you know me, if I want to call you a name, I'm big enough and ugly enough to drive down, knock your door and call it to your face....
> 
> ...


Oooooooo, what names did you have in mind? :argie::argie::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Oooooooo, what names did you have in mind? :argie::argie::lol:


that is between Deano and me, sorry!! 

:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

oh go and clean your datsun.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> that is between Deano and me, sorry!!
> 
> :thumb:




What happened to the datsun love?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Deano said:


> oh go and clean your datsun.


Tis clean... ish :lol::lol:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Ikea monitor it. Friend of a friend had a letter from them saying they had cctv evidence of her using space without children!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> Ikea monitor it. Friend of a friend had a letter from them saying they had cctv evidence of her using space without children!


they should have wrote back saying they had evidence of IKEA selling s**t, boring, furniture to the masses...


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Oooooooo, what names did you have in mind? :argie::argie::lol:


Thinks its usually darling or baby :thumb: lol


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> they should have wrote back saying they had evidence of IKEA selling s**t, boring, furniture to the masses...


It's rare that i actually laugh at a post properly but :lol:


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

I am rite in think that only the police and local council can fine u?


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Bowden769 said:


> I am rite in think that only the police and local council can fine u?


Well yes & no.

As i understand it they have the power to issue 'Notice' of a fine/penalty's, not actually a fine itself. It's justice on the cheap and stops the courts getting clogged up.

It only becomes a fine when it goes to court & you lose. It's all in the wording!


----------

